# 4 Rs4s in the Superstars now



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Audi Sport Italia is debuting the 4th RS4 in the Superstars Championship this week end Current drivers Gianni Morbidelli, Giorgio Sanna and Steven Goldstein are now joined by a 4th driver Massimiliano Venturi. Morbidelli is on pole for tomorrow at Misano.
The RS4 also have new areodynamic aids on the cars.










_Modified by lappies at 8:30 AM 7/14/2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 4 Rs4s in the Superstars now (lappies)*

Here is the new car:








Audis finished 1st, 3rd, 4th and 7th.


----------

